# Abc-cbs-nbc



## Davey Jones (Oct 7, 2014)

Who's your favorite.?

Ratings as of Oct 6,2014

ABC WORLD NEWS TONIGHT 8,416,000 David Muir

NBC NIGHTLY NEWS 8,250,000 Brian Williams

CBS EVENING NEWS 6,614,000 Scott Pelley

Ive always been a NBC guy for the national/world news but I do miss Walter Cronkite and Tom Brokaw.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 7, 2014)

NBC but I know many who will say "FOX"  whichever one ththat is.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just plain me said:


> NBC but I know many who will say "FOX"  whichever one ththat is.



I think FOX has some good news, but I think the reason a lot of folks dislike them is they, atleast to me, seem to lean heavy on the conservative side.  I wish we had more unbiased report/news shows.  But it's like I mentioned on another thread, we don't even hear everything that is known, like to our government etc.  I remember all those movies where officials had to keep things from the public because of panic.  Those things are what frighten me, even though I can see why wide-spread panic is a bad thing as well.  Rock and a hard-spot.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2014)

Seems lately I've been watching ABC National news the most....  really no reason, except that  I enjoy my local ABC coverage. 
For me, more entertaining and better reporters with the local news on ABC ... so I stick with the station.

 ... and yes Davey,  I miss Walter Cronkite too.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 10291 View attachment 10292



Yes! .. There you go .. best reporting of all.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2014)

I prefer FOX because of the girls there.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 7, 2014)

omygosh, I love these guys, what channel are they on Radish?  I don't get tv, but my sister has a big one hooked up in the living-room I watch on occasion.  I have my own space here with a TV set, but just don't use anything but internet for my shows


----------



## Pappy (Oct 7, 2014)

ABC for local and national news. No reason, just always have.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2014)

FOX??  You mean the talking point arm of the Republican party?  

I prefer NBC for local news..  MSNBC for political  news..


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2014)

Denise, they are on Comedy Central.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2014)

Jon Stewart gives speaks more truth  in his comedy show than the major networks  combined.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh yeah!!  Ok, betting I can find them online too Thanks RR!!

OMG, this was hilarious, about the stuff people on Current News thread are talking about, wow, I gotta watch way more of this show, LOL!!

PS Shoot, can't get them to post, oh well, thanks again RR, this guy is not just funny, he's right on!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, I loved where he called the CDC the Center for Deception and Confusion, LOL!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Of the 3 you listed I watch ABC but I miss Diane Sawyer.

FOX news is by far the most truthful and unbiased.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> FOX news is by far the most truthful and unbiased.




Snicker...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2014)

gaaag !


----------



## AprilT (Oct 7, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 10291 View attachment 10292



:thumbsup1: Love those guys.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 7, 2014)

I prefer the BBC ... they get our local news and weather wrong every time, but I love their British accents! 

Having been sick the last month I had a lot of TV time (TOO much, in fact) and so had the opportunity of watching news on ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN and Fox. 

They're all equally bad. The talking heads all tease you with a juicy headline - "Unarmed Young Black Ants Stomped in Ferguson!" - but before they tell you what's going on you have to sit through 5 minutes of commercials. They think having handsome male announcers and beautiful female announcers will keep you tuned in - no thanks. I'd rather have Quasimodo and Witchie-Poo give me honest news. 

At least there's always _Leave It To Beaver_ on MeTV ...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2014)

I can always read a persons mind just by looking at their bumper stickers.

Others can too.  That's why I never put bumper stickers on my vehicles.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 10291 View attachment 10292



I watch both MSNBC and Fox News, that way I can hear what both sides are saying, and have my salt shaker out to be used when needed, also check out alternative news on the web and radio.   These guys are good and funny, but don't forget this one.  Warning: language



Spoiler


----------



## BobF (Oct 7, 2014)

To me, I watch NBC evening news and enjoy it.   I believe they are reasonably accurate.   Then there is FOX NEWS I use for international and national news, or a Fox owned local channels that do OK I suppose, especially with the local events and news item.    These comments that FOX NEWS is to far right are not true as they have programs of very good efforts that try to find truth and some are more left and some are more right.    If you watch a lot you will see them all, including one that shared a program but now only comes on as a debater type.   I can not remember his name right now, but he is a far left one for sure.   I think that is one thing I like about FOX NEWS, they are pretty much well mixed in personal opinions.    Some other stations are so far one way or the other that they are hard to trust or listen to.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 7, 2014)

Like some others, I surf between the stations and listen and filter, but mostly I'm tuned in to the local station, for my area if I want my local news, for the first half hour at least.  I have to keep it on ABC and for local loco station called snn, otherwise the other stations focus on a county far away from where I live.  I mean really, I do want to know If my area is implementing any kind of quarantine.  .  I laugh, but, just the other day, there was an alert that they were holding a patient at one of our local hospitals in quarantine to make sure he wasn't infected with ebola.  I wouldn't have been privy to that news, every five, minutes if I weren't tuned in to any of the other four stations,  such as nbc, cnn, cbs and fox.  

Up till about a week ago, I watched Nightline every evening, but even that show is losing it's way and now starting to consider pop culture antics and the like real news.  The last few shows I became so disgusted with some of the stories they were focusing on, I just turned the tv off; something I've never done, when watching that show in past months.  I always looked forward to ending the night with their hard hitting stories.  Now two out of three are just fluff.

I do read other articles around the web and other places and always watch shows like face the nation and round table most Sundays, though I've missed both shows the past two weeks.  hmmmm, I'm starting to


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I watch both MSNBC and Fox News, that way I can hear what both sides are saying, and have my salt shaker out to be used when needed, also check out alternative news on the web and radio.   These guys are good and funny, but don't forget this one.  Warning: language
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You do better than me SB... I can tolerate FAUX news for about 5 minutes... then I want to throw something at the TV..  lol!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 8, 2014)

I still have an "All the Way with LBJ" bumper sticker on my car...


----------



## Justme (Oct 8, 2014)

The BBC is the only news channel I bother with!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2014)

Al Jazeera America is good too..  I'm not THAT big a fan of the BBC..


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 8, 2014)

.....anything but Fox.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 8, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> FOX??  You mean the talking point arm of the Republican party?
> 
> I prefer NBC for local news..  MSNBC for political  news..




MSNBC has been diving in the ratings latelty,the only program I like  is Morning Joe but even his show has been getting boring lately. The commercials are just killing that show.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> MSNBC has been diving in the ratings latelty,the only program I like is Morning Joe but even his show has been getting boring lately. The commercials are just killing that show.




I never listen to Morning Joke..   Try paying attention to Rachael Maddow..  She is very astute in teaching about what is happening.. and refuting Republican propaganda..


----------



## suds00 (Oct 9, 2014)

of the current group I like scott pelley.I do miss Cronkite.i came to like brokaw.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 9, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I never listen to Morning Joke..   Try paying attention to Rachael Maddow..  She is very astute in teaching about what is happening.. and refuting Republican propaganda..




Dont say I said anything but Im think Rachael is on the way out,low ratings.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2014)

I was young when Cronkite was around, simpler time then and everyone seemed to really trust him. :sentimental:


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2014)

​


RadishRose said:


> View attachment 10291




Jon Stewart was approached by NBC for hosting Meet the Press. .. 

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/10/jon-stewart-might-have-been-meet-the-press-host.html


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 9, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> ​
> 
> Jon Stewart was approached by NBC for hosting Meet the Press. ..
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/10/jon-stewart-might-have-been-meet-the-press-host.html



He certainly would be better than Chuck Turd..  errrrr.. I mean Todd


----------

